
The coming war on general computation - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HUEvRyemKSg
======
sp332
Excellent video. Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3400449>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410744>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4337291>

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Hey, cool- thanks for the links.

